# How many assists is Kyrie Irving going to average this season?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Things just got a million times easier for him. I'll go a bit bold and say 12 apg. What do you guys think?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

So he's going to double his assists per game? Not happening.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

#BoldPredictions


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's not going to have the ball, especially if Waiters is still there.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

7.6 APG


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

See it staying about the same, maybe goes down? Offense will be run through LeBron now.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I will not be surprised if he averages less assists than last season as the offense will not be initiating through him as much anymore (except in change of pace situations or when Lebron gets some rest)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would think he'd end up at just under 6 a game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Same as he's always gotten.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

@Basel so you think LeBron is suddenly going to play off-the-ball? Why would he do that?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Basel said:


> Things just got a million times easier for him. I'll go a bit bold and say 12 apg. What do you guys think?


What the ****? Why?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:vuvuzela:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Probably 5 or 6.


----------

